# 20 leds a 220V.  como lo hago?



## osman (May 18, 2006)

hola amigos.
esto para ustedes debe ser facil.
lo que quiero es un circuito para encender 20 leds (azules)
pero con 220V de la red.
me ayudan porfis..


----------



## fdesergio (May 20, 2006)

Hola puedes hacerlo asi;

La caida de tension en los 20 leds es : 20 x 1.5v= 30v

ahora la resistencia que colocas debes soportar o disipar el resto de voltaje

220-30=190

El valor de la resistencia para que de la corriente necesaria para los leds
Corriente para los LEDs = +- 15 mA

Resistencia :   V/I   :   190/0.015A= 12.666 ohmios un valor real 12Kohmios

ahora la potencia de la resistencia  Potencia: V x I=  190 x 0.015= 2.85 watios

yo colocaria una de 3 watios pero para estar mas seguro una de 5 watios de ceramica y 12kohmios, todo el circuito se coloca en serie ademas con un diodo rectificador, pruebalo y avisa, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 21, 2006)

Otra forma.
10 diodos en serie
10 diodos en serie
los conectas en antiparalelo

      -----------Resistencia----condensador------+--!>!-!>!-10diodos-!>!-!>!-!>!-+
                                                                                                                                   -----!<!-!<!Diodos 10!<!-!<!-!<!-+
   220V                                                                                                      +
      --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

calculos

pues los mismos:
 la tension de los led azules me para de es de 2V ?? miralo.

miro el del ejemplo anterior y ya lo recalcularas

  Vled=1.5V*10=15V
  Vpico=220*1.41=311V aprox

 Rx= 311-15/15mA=20k

nos interesa que caiga el maximo de tension en el condensador porque no disipa calor, pero en la resistencia debe ser suficiente para limitar la corriente en el momento de la conexion.

tomaremos como valor maxio de corriente en un pico de 250mA (mira en algun datacheed de los led s cual es el maximo) tomo este valor porque seguro que aguantan.
simplifico calculos (no viene de un voltio)

R=300/250mA=75 o sea tomamos una de 100 ohms 1/2w

C=1/(2*pi*50Hz*20k)=150nF

Por tanto una resistencia de 100 ohms
un condensador de 150nF/400V


----------



## fdesergio (May 21, 2006)

Esta muy bien la otra opcion, no pense en la fuente con C, definitivamente mejor, chuaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## osman (May 23, 2006)

gracias a todos por la ayuda...
son unoj capos...


----------



## JasorPuertoRico (May 25, 2006)

Aquí tienes un diagrama para ambos tipos de voltaje. Espero te resuelva. Lo que no tengo claro es cuanto led máximos soportaría el circuito. Que aparéese aquí en este diagrama.

http://www.discovercircuits.com/PDF-FILES/NewPDF/acwhiteleds.pdf

Si algunos de los experto me lo puede aclara. Hasta luego.


----------



## Loktar (Nov 25, 2006)

Hola.

Estaba viendo el último circuito yo también. La duda que se me plantea es por qué se colocan esos puentes entre los LEDs?

Saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Nov 25, 2006)

Buén punto. yo tampoco le encuentro sentido. 

Saludos

Darío


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 25, 2006)

Es lo mismo que colocarlos en serie y luego las dos series colocarlas en paralelo ejemplo:

Coloca 4 resistencias de  100 ohmios en serie te da un valor de 400 ohmios , ahora hace otra serie igual , coloca esas dos series en paralelo cual es el valor?? pues  200 ohmios, esa seria sin los PUENTES, ahora coloca 2 resistencias en paralelo de 100 ohmios te da 50 ohmios ahora hace 4 paralelos de esos y colocalos en serie te da 200 ohmios lo mismo este seria ejemplo con los puentes, esta explicacion para fines de tension, la corriente sera la misma con o sin puentes y los leds estan en contraparalelo por que funcionan con AC, espero hayan entendido, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## edwin625 (Feb 9, 2009)

mm perfectamente entendido fdesergio,que interesante esa comparacion con las resistencias.


----------



## dexter01 (Nov 19, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Otra forma.
> 10 diodos en serie
> 10 diodos en serie
> los conectas en antiparalelo
> ...



excelente aporte pero no entendí de donde salio los 1.41 que calcula el Vpico.


----------



## gca (Nov 20, 2009)

Salio de cuando rectificas y filtras la corriente alterna de los 220VAC.

Saludos


----------



## willastro (Mar 29, 2010)

se puede hacer el circuito de los 20 led, pero en series de 5 ????   como quedaria asi ????  es por si se quema una serie que las otras sigan funcionando....    se puede ?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 29, 2010)

en series de 5 si se quema un led se apagan 5 o sea una serie


----------



## willastro (Mar 29, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> en series de 5 si se quema un led se apagan 5 o sea una serie



por eso, esa seria la idea, pero no se que resistencias y cosas por el estilo necesito para hacerlo


----------



## malesi (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola Osman

Te dejo tres esquemas si te sirven, imagino que si.
De todas formas los dejo para todos.

Saludos


----------

